
Ask HN: Good Social Engagement tools for non-techies? - elsherbini
My mom recently got a job where part of her duties will be managing the twitter&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;email communication and engagement for a nonprofit. She&#x27;s 55, quite tech savvy, but not likely to be writing any code any time soon. Do any of you have recommendations for tools to help manage these things? (For instance, I recently learned about TinyLetter and it looks quite promising)
======
tejasm
If she's looking just at the posting part, she should try
Buffer/SocialPilot.co/HootSuite. That should do the trick. If she's looking to
monitor for replies and engage with the community overall, then she might need
to use more than one tool.

~~~
GFischer
I was going to mention HootSuite too.

A quick Google search will find you lots of alternatives (apparently
[https://kuku.io/](https://kuku.io/) as well as Buffer & SocialPilot that
tejasm mentioned)

